# Need Help!



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Guys,

I know that the question I am about to ask isn't really related to International tractors but in a way it is.

I have a 75 HP British Leyland Model 384 in fair condition with a few dollars spent I could make it into good shape. I am wanting to sell that tractor to purchase a International 856 but I have no idea what this British Leyland is worth. I bought a farm and this tractor was incluced in the deal.

Please help. I want to get this International 856 before someone else gets it. By the way the guy is asking 7900.00 for it but I think he would take 6900.00 cash for it. It has 6700 something hours on it. Just been completely repainted. Tires are fair. What do you think the value of that tractor is?

Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Machinery Link lists the Intl. 856 as the following for a 1970 2WD Diesel model:

Premium $7,853 

Good $6,490 

Fair $5,036 


Approx. Retail Price New: 
$10,190 

These are retail estimates. I would think that between $4,000 to $5,000 depending upon overall condition would be reasonable. He likely won't get much more than $3,000 - $3,500 for trade- in. 

To give you a more accurate assessment, I would need to know the year model tractor and if 2WD or 4WD


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

*need help*

The British Leyland is a model 384 75hp 2wd diesel. It is fair shape.

The International 856 is 2wd diesel around a 1970 something model. Just been painted. Tires fair. 6700hours on it.

Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: need help*



> _Originally posted by Tau44 _
> *The British Leyland is a model 384 75hp 2wd diesel. It is fair shape.
> 
> The International 856 is 2wd diesel around a 1970 something model. Just been painted. Tires fair. 6700hours on it.
> ...


Can't promise anything on the Leyland (I believe it is actually a Nuffield) tractor. I am still looking but I found a bit of background info. that might interest you if you haven't already seen this.

History of the Nuffield Tractor: Conclusion


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Still haven't been able to find much of anything on price info. Maybe these guys can help you with that if you haven't already found this site.

Leyland, Nuffield, BMC Tractor Board


----------

